# Trolling motor help it won't turn



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey I have a minn kota power drive 12 v foot control bow mont trolling motor. It runs , but wouldn't turn right at first. Now it won't turn either way. It looks like there's some sort of fluid in the circuit board under the control pedal. Is this normal??? If not, I need a new control pedal assembly? This would be the easiest fix for me. Any thoughts???

Rob


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

May have the same set up on my rig. My foot pedal has springs that hold the controls to the back/bottom of the foot control. If the springs slip out of position, the controls dont work....that happened to me.

Fluid on the circuit board doesn't sound right. Bring it inside and let it dry out slowly if it is wet.Then try again. Mine "looks" wet...but its actually a finish over the top of the circuit board.

Good luck.


----------



## ABE (Feb 9, 2005)

I had the same thing happen on mine. It ended up being the plug needed cleaned. I tore my foot pedal apart and ended up destroying the speed controller. I somehow rigged it to work but only full speed or off. I thought that fixed it until it quit again.That is when i realized that if i wiggled the plug it would try to work. I cleaned the plug with battery terminal cleaner and dialectric grease and it worked fine after that. I ended up replacing the foot pedal to regain speed control but wouldn't have needed to if i just cleaned the plug 1st.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I popped the springs off and figured out how the controls worked. Its pretty simple. Thats when I saw the fluid in the circuit board. It is underneath the board surface. I am in the process of drying it out. We were at Cowan Lake Sunday and it worked until about an hour after the rain started, when It quit working. I'll clean the connections also and see if that helps. Either way, I'll let you guys know what happened.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

one other thing to check is your battery if it's low the motor will do all kinds of crazy things. I wouldn't be surprised if the pedal went bad I went through 2 of them upgraded last year to the terrova & love it so far not that I didn't the PD (esp AP) just grew to hate the pedals. replacements was like 65 or so.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

"We were at Cowan Lake Sunday and it worked until about an hour after the rain started, when It quit working. "

NOW I am laughin my butt off. It sounds EXACTLY like something that would happen to me.

Wondering if the rain and your electric controls didn't like each other. Good luck drying it out....that might be the cure....might not. Mine has gotten wet but has continued to work. Lucky I supose.

Keep an eye for upgrade controls.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those things are known for that.if it got wet,that was most likely what shorted it out.i even had a cable drive foot pedal do the same thing at the notorious first ogf crappie tourney.got so wet from the windblown snow/sleet/ice/rain it quit.after about a week of sitting in the garage,it worked fine from then on.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Guys,

It got REAL wet!!!! So did we, but at least we still work!!LOL

She's still drying, I'll try her Saturday morning.

Rob


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

......REAL wet.....

been there. keep it inside...... slowly drying. Saturday might not be long enough.

good luck.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If there is water in the circuit board its probably toast. I had a MC a few years back and had to replce the board several times because of water. Thats why I got rid of it.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Guys,

It works!!! I guess I might get a spare pedal this summer just in case. Thanks for all the imput!

Rob


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You got real lucky. When mine got wet it fried the ciruit board and I had to replace it. As I rememeber they weren't cheap


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

here you go it does sound like your foot pedal http://www.minnkotamotors.com/products/accessories/detail.asp?pg=pedalpd


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, I did get lucky, but I'm still gonna get another pedal. It really sucks when you're out on the lake and the thing won't work. This is its 5th year, and we use the boat pretty much once or twice a week, plus vacation up on Kelleys island. 

Rob


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dont know how yours is built but mine you could just replace the circuit board


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure about that... I'd have to disassemble the whole thing. I put the pedal back on today and it worked like a top! 

Rob


----------

